
CrunchBase Is Spinning Out - asanwal
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/08/crunchbase-is-spinning-out-backed-by-emergence-capital/
======
robk
Well that's disappointing - I guess it means it won't be free anymore or will
start to be restricted in how it can be parsed. RIP.

------
mmastrac
Do people still use it? Any time I've visited the site, the information is so
out of date as to be useless. Feels like AOL is shedding and anchor rather
than letting loose a boat.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
Despite the data quality issues, there are a number of companies that license
CrunchBase's data and have built their own subscription services on top of it.
One such company has a few hundred thousands of dollars a month in revenue and
has raised millions of dollars in funding.

While most of the CrunchBase "repackagers" will tell you they add proprietary
data, from what I have seen, most rely very heavily on the CrunchBase data and
without it, would not have commercially viable services.

